# calln it good 1,054picked



## notsayn (Apr 28, 2013)

had a decent year there are still some out but i feel its past peek in my areas. again mother nature proves that she does what she wants when she wants and gives u what u earn .walked hard and looked steady when i knew they were up.ive picked over 2000 and under 200 in years past .seemed that spots where last years blowups were , this year only had a few .had some real hot beds skip a bloom ,for u beginers ive seen spots skip up to 5 seasons untill one spring every thing is right and boom there up by by the hundreds .wish i knew how to be sucsessfull in northern michigan feel like a rookie when i go up there ,havnt cracked the code yet like i have in indiana


----------

